# Clausing 5900 Series lathe question



## dredd (Feb 10, 2013)

On the Clausing lathes model with the clutch/brake countershafts, this shafts controls the feeds? And the 5900 lathes without this countershaft the surface feeds as well as the threading is done with the lead screw? Is this correct.
Thank you 
Chuck


----------



## toag (Feb 17, 2013)

hey dredd,

I ahve a 5904, and it has a clutch/brake countershaft.  The counter shaft does not rotate.  so threading and feed is done by the lead screw, but you cans stop, jog, and start with the clutch.  One note, my handle needed adjustment. the part that attaches the handle to the countershaft gets worn, but a few pieces of shimstock makes it work.


----------



## dredd (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you fore the responce. Can you give me an idea of what work the clutch/ brake is useful? I am thinking it would be nice for internal threading.
Thanks 
Chuck


----------



## toag (Feb 18, 2013)

I normally have the clutch out, and dial the tool to the piece, motor on, then use the clutch to start the part spinning.  It is nice to have that capability right on the apron (or at least near it).  My eyes are usually on the tool, and dials, and this way i dont have to reach to the headstock to start the part spinning.  Ive never used it for internal threads... but then again ive never had to do internal threads on the lathe, ive just tapped em (i know i am a hack)


----------



## toag (Feb 18, 2013)

I dont know if you are looking at a 5900, but if you are i recommend them.  they are very well built, not including the varispeed... but that is another topic.  Tooling is available, and they are priced well usually well priced got mine loaded for 700... minor tool gloat).  And they are not that large, so a small shop footprint, and alot were used in shop classes, which means they were only beat on by highschool students who hopefully had a shop teacher that yelled at them to knock it off before bad things happened to the machine where as job shops the monkeys have done the damage and the boss/foreman comes by to say "call HGR this machines had it".

follower rests seem to be the hens tooth of the clausing lathe tooling, or at least i cant find them.  so if you find one with a follower...


----------

